# 70 steering wheel



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

Does anyone have a recommendation to a good steering wheel restorer. I have a stock 1970 Blue wheel that NEEDS to look better.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have yet to come across anyone that specialized in restoring the '69-72 Pontiac deluxe steering wheels. The hardest parts are getting nice straight silver paint lines back on the horn cover. Other major issue, many of these steering wheels are all gummed up. Have soaked them outside, during the warmer months, in simple green, then scrubbed the H out of them with a tight nylon brush. Most cleaners like Easy Off oven cleaner will dull the finish of the rim. Number one cryteria I've used on pulling & cleaning up this style steering wheel is if the outer rim is worn, one can't see a nice representation of the pebble grain on the outer rim, then it's time to find a better condition wheel. As far as the color blue goes, '69 & 70 deluxe strg wheels are a different shade of blue than '71 models.


----------



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

I forgot to mention that this is NOT the deluxe wheel. It is a standard wheel (blue in color) that really needs some cosmetic help. Anyone know of a restorer out there??


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '69-72 STANDARD steering wheel is a hard molded plastic piece with a thin plastic horn cover that runs from 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock. It was not used on a GTO until the '72 models. This was the base steering wheel on the Tempest, T-37, Catalina & '71-72 Venturas. This style steering wheel typically cracks at the junction of the two wide spokes & the rim. Have two of these will be restoring in the Spring.

The DELUXE steering wheel was the standard content steering wheel on '69-71 GTO's. It is the style steering wheel with a large T shaped molded front horn cover with silver inscribed lines. Have nice full grain examples of this strg wheel in black, blue, red, & '71 jade green. The biggest problem with this style wheel are as I noted in my first response.

The CUSTOM SPORT Steering wheel for '64-70 models was the "wood" wheel. 
On '65-70 versions, the rim is actually a steel core with a tinted plastic molded to the rim to resemble wood. This style steering wheel with time & heat exposure tends to crack, some have cracks all around the rim. Performance Years before they merged with Ames offered a remolding service for this style steering wheel. There is also a decent repro of the '69-70 version of this steering wheel.


----------



## Klundog (Nov 1, 2018)

I have a clean "deluxe" (as you describe) in my 1969 GTO. The grip is small in diameter. The rear grips are also sharp. No interest in replacing as the car is all stock but want to put a wrap on it. I am asking because you seem to know the specifics of this wheel. Do you have a suggestion. I'm thinking leather stitch wrap. Thanks for any information. Note wrap in picture is what I am after. It was removed by my friend who passed away prior to my ownership.


----------

